# CRUSHES thread [REBORN... again]



## Tailsy

No really

:x Jolty made me do it as she says

"it's not tcodf without the crushes thread"

So there you go

Blah blah post your crushes here, whether they be on irl people, online folks, dolphins, cartoon characters or inanimate objects. 

As for me I like... one guy and would like to bang about a million celebrities. |D~ But whatever.


----------



## King Clam

some guy has a crush on me and I only want to be friends with him

but other than that nothing much


----------



## Jolty

Tailsy said:


> :x Jolty made me do it as she says
> 
> "it's not tcodf without the crushes thread"


Its the truth :D
LISTEN TO YOUR MOTHER MORE OFTEN, JOHN

anyway.
This smeghead (ilu)

and uh
well there is rather a long list of celebrities
but the only one I really care about is Brian May ;-;

And I am NOT posting the ficitional list... hell naw :B


----------



## Timmy

Jolty said:


> anyway.
> This smeghead (ilu)


Yeah, I also have a crush on the epic, amazing person Jolty linked you all to. 
... :B Nah, ILU JOLTY.

Also Chris Barrie.
That's it. BT


----------



## Flora

I have a crush on a boy in my class (Unfortunately for me, he's reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally tall, and I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally kinda short).  I saw him at the parish carnival yesterday:

Him: Hey, Rachel!
Me: *super peppy* Hi, Pat!

5 Seconds Later:
Me: Was I too peppy?

I am a lovesick weirdo.

Also I have a crush on Ben Barnes. <3

Also also kinda-sorta on Ash. ^^


----------



## Dannichu

Like, seven million theatre actresses (Idina and Cheno topping the list, of course :3). 

And a few fictional characters, but I'm just odd like that (except Fran, who _anyone_ would be gay for)


----------



## spaekle

Obama

No one, really. D: I've got a list of fictional people I'd like to bang longer than the great wall of china, but I'm not posting that. 

I had a stupid e-crush on someone on another forum a couple months ago, and I kinda became a stalker, but now it's over and I feel really stupid for it. (Really creepy; I dug up his Deviantart, his Youtube, all this other crap. Then, one day, I was checking the "Who's online?" list, and next to his name it said "Replying to thread: Have you ever had a stalker?" And I flipped my shit. xD) 

Spaekle getting actual crushes on real people in _insanely_ rare, though. I like to think of myself as aromantic as I have no real desire for a relationship, but sometimes it does happen.


----------



## Music Dragon

I don't really have any crushes, because I'm obsessively stalkerishly and murderously in love with a girl since three years back. Because of this I'm on medication and talk to a psychologist. And I love to bring it up.


----------



## Murkrow

I like this one girl who's in one of my classes, and I think that she likes me too (or at least used to).

I told one person who promised not to tell anyone, it turns out he told everyone and they've all been hiding the fact that they all knew from me for months. That's the last time I trust another human being.

It's a good thing that the girl in question didn't find out (even though now she sits next to Mr. Blabbermouth in maths) because if she found out I'd have no idea what to say. I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too nervous about it all.

EDIT:
Also, fwee! Return of the crushes thread!


----------



## surskitty

I.  I have a confession to make.

I am eternally devoted to _one person on this forum_.  Ey may or may not know who ey are.  :'[

WHAT SHOULD I DO


----------



## Music Dragon

surskitty said:


> I.  I have a confession to make.
> 
> I am eternally devoted to _one person on this forum_.  Ey may or may not know who ey are.  :'[


*is totally jealous*


----------



## surskitty

Oh, don't worry, MD, if ey knows who ey are, ey wouldn't mind.

We can still have dinner.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I like two girls who have boyfriends who are my friends and also two girls who have both gone out with my cousin like me.


----------



## Music Dragon

surskitty said:


> Oh, don't worry, MD, if ey knows who ey are, ey wouldn't mind.


_Really_, now. I'm still jealous.



surskitty said:


> We can still have dinner.


Oh, thank God!


----------



## surskitty

Music Dragon said:


> _Really_, now. I'm still jealous.
> 
> Oh, thank God!


I'm sure!

Indeed~~!


----------



## Minish

The only celebrity crush really I've had is Matsumoto Jun. And he's male, too, that's unusual for me. XD I just imagine him when I'm walking along the corridor and then squee extremely visibly, occasionally going, 'ahh~ he's so dreamy~ 8D' upon which I get lots of stares. Yay!

And I used to think I crushed my best friend, then realised it was just weird strong platonic love, and my other best friend has a crush on her AND me~ That's it, really.


----------



## zaxly100

I have a crush on one of my friends.  We are best friends and laugh at each other.  Also, my other friend has a super hot cousin, and i'm so happy he goes to my school!

And Chris Brown.


----------



## Mhaladie

surskitty said:


> I.  I have a confession to make.
> 
> I am eternally devoted to _one person on this forum_.  Ey may or may not know who ey are.  :'[
> 
> WHAT SHOULD I DO





Music Dragon said:


> *is totally jealous*


Ahaha inexplicably I find myself being jealous too, because I have weird vauge crushes on people that I (sometimes) don't know well on forums or other places and it makes me laugh because there are uh... maybe four people like that on here, with many many others who I am somewhat interested in. Not really crushes though because I'm more like I just want to get to know them better, but I still get all weird and slightly obsessive anyway, because I guess I'm just cool like that. 8D

Anyway other than that there are a whole bunch of celebrities and fictional characters. 

I haven't had a serious crush in a loooooong time. Or ever, most of my crushes are really stupid. XD


----------



## hopeandjoy

Tri... Oh wait... We're dating again!


----------



## Dragon_night

Uh, I used to have a crush on my best friend, and then we dated for like, two days. My signature tells the rest >_>

Then there's this girl in my class, who when I told my friends I liked her, made me ask her out, even though I knew she would reject me. Well, she said no, and that her father didn't want her dating until she was 16. And my 'friends' said IO would be better off know ;~;

And I think I like Gardevoir_Girl, just from the awesome stuff she writes >_> (although, since she's going, I might as well say it)


----------



## Valor

Stephen Colbert... Wait, that would be so against my fandom, not to mention un-American.

I pretty much only find myself attracted to one person at a time, and I have my heart out for a certain short lady friend of mine.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Ketsu said:


> Tri... Oh wait... We're dating again!


wut.

He never told me this. Believe me before this wipe he would've told me and you guys would be my pairing #10 again. MAKE HIM RE-REGISTER SO I CAN BE IN THE LOOOOOP D:

AAANYWAY. I really only have one crush and they already know who they are so. :/


----------



## Keta

I find it difficult to truly fall in love with someone via forums... although its a nice thought, and I'm open to, uh, invitations. o__o;

I do not feel that I have a crush on anybody here... except possibly a mild one for a few of the more awesome members. As in, I feel a slight romantic interest towards them, but not terribly great...  
MusicDragonsurskittySireafiDannichuMidnightSaboteur(ahemIsaidnothing)


----------



## Mhaladie

I think that's kind of what I'm like too there, Keta. Yeah I kind of have a vauge crush-like thing on most of the people you mentioned there and some others, but not really. Just want to get to know them better mostly. :3


----------



## Faltzer

Internets!? Yeah, that person.

IRL fuck yeah, Mariel.


----------



## @lex

Actually, I'm quite crush-free these days. Must be because it's summer  And, I will be honest with everybody: While being in love feels nice, the time afterwards, when you're simply not in love anymore, is AWESOME.

I'd fall in love all over again just to get this feeling :<>


----------



## opaltiger

there are a few people I love in the platonic sense, sure, but crushes nope no one

I am so exciting right


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Eh, two girls at school, had a really hot teacher last year.

As for celebrities, almost anyone (female, that is). Jessica Alba and Angelina Jolie at the top (though not into the preggie thing).


----------



## 87

People.

Kratos Aurion, Tailsy, and a silly guy crush on Music Dragon and Furret and Altmer


----------



## PhaRaoH

I have a crush on a girl from Shaman King, which feels a little weird...
But I also have a crush on a guy from DeviantART whom we call Wuffel, he knows about this and is quite pleased, despite being taken. ^^'


----------



## Kratos Aurion

It would appear that I am incapable of experiencing any sort of romantic feelings whatsoever, but if I could I'd probably direct them all at my various computers. When they aren't misbehaving and generally screwing up. laptop bondage oh yeaaaah


----------



## kunikida.

Ash Ketchum, Ash Ketchum, Ash Ketchum! But in real life, I like a boy who's 1 or 2 year(s) older than me. And I think he likes me back! Yay! *gets very giddy* But Ash is still number in my book! (*hugs Ash toy* I do not have issues!)


----------



## Flora

^ If YOU have issues, I do too. ^^

No I do NOT have a forum crush no way nuh-uh.


----------



## Flazeah

Let's just say I like this woman - yeah, she's quite a lot older than me (not loads, but still) - who is very awesome but very unavailable.

 Umm... There are a couple of people on the forums who I don't actually have a crush on yet, but I might sometime. I don't know.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

> :x Jolty made me do it as she says
> 
> "it's not tcodf without the crushes thread"
> 
> So there you go


Darn, I wanted to start it... ;D

Well, I... told my crush I liked him. He just wants to be friends. Hopefully he means that.

(Hey, all of the guys in my school my age are perverted and are jerks. This is the only guy that, well, isn't. And, he likes everything I like. :D;; *daydreams*)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Um, well, the closest thing I've ever had to a crush is on my best friend? I don't really know what it is I'm feeling for her, whether it's platonic or not, but I would like to say that I wouldn't mind one bit if she kissed me. Actually, I like the sound of that. :D Too bad she's straight, damn. Another side of me though thinks that it would be too strange and that I don't really belong in a relationship with her. It's quite difficult to explain and it confuses me to no end. She knows though about my weird confused feelings, it's SO obvious according to her, the way I look at her. (I give her, quote, "pervy looks")




Mhaladie said:


> Ahaha inexplicably I find myself being jealous too, because I have weird vauge crushes on people that I (sometimes) don't know well on forums or other places and it makes me laugh because there are uh... maybe four people like that on here, with many many others who I am somewhat interested in. Not really crushes though because I'm more like I just want to get to know them better, but I still get all weird and slightly obsessive anyway, because I guess I'm just cool like that. 8D


This is exactly how I feel! Yeah, I guess we're both cool like that.


----------



## spaekle

Mhaladie said:


> I think that's kind of what I'm like too there, Keta. Yeah I kind of have a vauge crush-like thing on most of the people you mentioned there and some others, but not really. Just want to get to know them better mostly. :3


I've been through things like that before. Like, where I think a person is really awesome and would like to be friends, but I don't really know how to go about getting to know them better? Only I'm too awkward and nervous just to be like "Hi, I want to get to know you better. :D" 

I'm too unconfident.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, I know how you feel, Spaekle. There's loads of people who I want to get to know better, but I'm just so afraid and too unconfident to say: "Hey, you seem really awesome, you know? I really wish I could get to know you better." Some part of me thinks that they'll be all like: "Excuse me? Yeah, no. Eww, why would I want that?" Or that they'll think I'm some creepy stalker.


----------



## Furretsu

*EMILIE. FREAKING. AUTUMN.






*


----------



## Abwayax

I do not have a crush on anyone because I am too awesome for crushes

I did have one back in 2005 though, which I would rather not go into very much... eh, I barely knew her (mainly because I was too embarassed to even go near her) so it didn't matter anyway

edit: oh, if we're talking about internet, I will never know anyone well enough on the internet to even have any sort of vague feeling for them, except my girlfriend of course


----------



## OrangeAipom

I like 574-2590. It'll be over any day now... Yep, I don't know what I mean by that.


----------



## Flazeah

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh, I know how you feel, Spaekle. There's loads of people who I want to get to know better, but I'm just so afraid and too unconfident to say: "Hey, you seem really awesome, you know? I really wish I could get to know you better." Some part of me thinks that they'll be all like: "Excuse me? Yeah, no. Eww, why would I want that?" Or that they'll think I'm some creepy stalker.


Mm, I feel like this about a few people. Mostly here, because most the people in real life/meatspace I know at the moment aren't awesome enough for me to get a crush on (or become really good friends with) - except for my crush, and possibly a sixth form girl in the year above me who smiled at me once and is adorable and has a really nice smile; but I don't know her, well, at all, but I sort of get the feeling that we could be friends. I dunno, I just sorta... get that impression. >.< Shame that I can be ridiculously shy. I mean, I can be really shy, but also confident; it's just that I'm often shy.

 With people here I sometimes think "Oh, they look so nice, maybe I should PM them... no wait, that's stupid, who PMs each other?" Then I realise that loads of people PM each other, but for some reason I think that they'll be all "o.o" or whatever. Ehe.


----------



## Mhaladie

I used to feel like that ("Oh, I wish I could get to know these people, they are so cool but I'm far too shy to PM them and they wouldn't want to talk to someone like me") but then I did PM some people I wanted to get to know better and guess what? They're all like; "hey I like getting to know people too, it's cool when people PM me and I get to know other people etc. etc." So now I do that more, although there are still a few people that I remain too shy to PM. Although I really should, one of these days. I just have to find a reason to.

Also in regards to crushes, it's very very difficult for me to tell the difference between being really interested in someone because I want to know them better and being really interested in someone because I am romantically interested in them, so oftentimes I'll have a "crush" on someone and then realize I just wanted to know them better and befriend them, or vice-versa. It's kind of annoying. Not to be able to tell the difference, I mean.


----------



## Altmer

I don't think I have a particular crush on anyone but I do like Tailsy and Cryssie very much


----------



## The Suicune

K.S

Kieran. ;p


----------



## PK

Um, Timmy and Erin (irl omg). 

My crush list has remained unchanged for 3 years now. xD


----------



## The Suicune

My crush list changes every fricken' hour.


----------



## Mercury

I used to have a crush, and I think she liked me, and my whole class said we were perfect for each other and everything like that. But I won't ever see her again, because we go to completely different schools! She goes to my sisters school: King Edwards Handsworth (the one for girls), and I go to King Edwards School Birmingham. Though it's really just King Edwards School.


----------



## OrangeAipom

It's not really different schools then, is it?


----------



## Not Meowth

No-one anywhere ever.

Wow, that was pointless =/


----------



## Vriska Serket

I've had...*Counts* Seven IRL crushes in memory, and there could be a few more. I haven't seen my current crush for about a year now due to having gone to different schools when we graduated, but I'm transferring to the school that she most likely went to after summer, so hopefully I'll see her again soon. I've never told her, but there's a decent chance that she's assumed it from seeing me look at her.

Never had any internet crushes or crushes on fictional characters, though.


----------



## Deretto

None really. I have a boyfriend, IRL. *shrugs*


----------



## Ahouji

One IRL guy (let's call him J) who I'm fairly sure is straight and so I'm screwed, possibly  one online guy (let's call him R) who I know to be gay but who lives on the other side of the earth...

And I wouldn't say "crushes" because that's unrealistic, but a certain level of fanboy affection for a few J-rockers. And on the flip-side of the J-rock/English rock coin, John Rzeznik.
I actually can't think of any fictional characters I have quote-unquote 'crushes' on, but I once went on a two-page-long listing of characters [and a few actual people] I was going to be keeping in a locked wooden chest. >.>;

But I'm fairly socially anxious and just plain out there, so I've resigned to my fate of eternal loneliness. xD
Long story short: I'm pathetic. -laugh-


----------



## Music Dragon

Ahouji said:


> One IRL guy (let's call him J) who I'm fairly sure is straight and so I'm screwed, possibly  one online guy (let's call him R) who I know to be gay but who lives on the other side of the earth...
> 
> And I wouldn't say "crushes" because that's unrealistic, but a certain level of fanboy affection for a few J-rockers. And on the flip-side of the J-rock/English rock coin, John Rzeznik.
> I actually can't think of any fictional characters I have quote-unquote 'crushes' on, but I once went on a two-page-long listing of characters [and a few actual people] I was going to be keeping in a locked wooden chest. >.>;
> 
> But I'm fairly socially anxious and just plain out there, so I've resigned to my fate of eternal loneliness. xD
> Long story short: I'm pathetic. -laugh-


D'aww, don't say that! _I_ don't think you're pathetic. I think you're really awesome and for some reason you remind me a little of Crystylla in your ways of coolness. And now THAT is a compliment, big time.


----------



## Timmy

If we're going to talk about fictional crushes then I shall forever be straight for Manta from Shaman King. :|


----------



## Deretto

Timmy said:


> If we're going to talk about fictional crushes then I shall forever be straight for Manta from Shaman King. :|


No more numero uno?


----------



## Timmy

Deretto said:


> No more numero uno?


Haha, not so much anymore but I do still feel attached to him.


----------



## Deretto

Timmy said:


> Haha, not so much anymore but I do still feel attached to him.


Hah! Hit that sucker square in the nose. *thumbs up*


----------



## Jolty

Fictional... I think there's probably like... I dunno, 2 on my list
Still can't bring myself to say it though :B


----------



## Flareth

Jolty said:


> Fictional... I think there's probably like... I dunno, 2 on my list
> Still can't bring myself to say it though :B


I think I know one of them..:D

Well, I'm a sucker for fictional animals with accents/good voices.


----------



## Jolty

Flareth said:


> I think I know one of them..:D
> 
> Well, I'm a sucker for fictional animals with accents/good voices.


IF YOU DO you have mad skill
I doubt you do though :B


----------



## Timmy

Jolty said:


> Fictional... I think there's probably like... I dunno, 2 on my list
> Still can't bring myself to say it though :B


GEEROGEROGERO 

okay I won't say it :T


----------



## Deretto

I just looked at your sig, Timmy. How dare you Rick Roll me. D:


----------



## Not Meowth

Ahouji said:


> But I'm fairly socially anxious and just plain out there, so I've resigned to my fate of eternal loneliness. xD


Eternal loneliness is a heavily underrated fate, which I embrace quite happily. =D

It was once suggested (not by her) that I'd make a nice couple with my best friend on another forum, to be honest, but we both agreed we didn't feel like that so it went to hell from the start, and remains the fantasy of some of or mutual friends. Due to my low self esteem, even if I did like a girl I wouldn't go for her, knowing she could do better going out with a slug. So yeah, I'm single forever ^^


----------



## OrangeAipom

Alone is not the same as lonely at all.


----------



## Flora

*slightly annoyed by the fact that whenever she went to her school carnival HE (<3) was there and basically said hi once*

I know you know I exist...

Oh, well, if my mom is right in saying that I can go to any high school dance, I can hang out with my friend AND find the object of my affections at the same time. ^^


----------



## Music Dragon

Solitude and loneliness, ah ah.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I've only got two crushes IRL, though one is from camp...
I wouldn't say I have any forum _crushes_, but I have noticed certain people on here... MusicDragon&DarkOctopus...


----------



## Music Dragon

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> I've only got two crushes IRL, though one is from camp...
> I wouldn't say I have any forum _crushes_, but I have noticed certain people on here... MusicDragon&DarkOctopus...


*pats* I like you, kid.


----------



## Eevee

none I can talk about

but nobody here really  :(

idk I don't crush that often anyway


----------



## goldenquagsire

irl, I have about two or three crushes a year. Currently, there's this rather nice chap who's done all manner of dreadful things to his hair... *sigh*

On the internet in general, I've had a few crushes, even on this forum. I did have a sort-of-internet-relationship, but it was pretty silly. No, it wasn't anyone from here (at least, I don't think she's here).

No names, because I'm mean like that.

As for fictional crushes? Heck, I've had loads. Mostly from the FE franchise. Fiora yesplz. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Myself. If I had a clone of me and one or both of us became male I'd probaby do myself.

As for people ummm idk, no one? I mean I find a lot of celebrities very attractive but I don't really have a crush on any of them, nor do I crush on any people I know personally.


----------



## Furretsu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Myself. If I had a clone of me and one or both of us became male I'd probaby do myself.
> 
> As for people ummm idk, no one? I mean I find a lot of celebrities very attractive but I don't really have a crush on any of them, nor do I crush on any people I know personally.


HOW COULD YOU NOT CRUSH ON THIS?!?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

AuroraKing said:


> HOW COULD YOU NOT CRUSH ON THIS?!?









Oooh i see what you mean, in that case I'll say Robert Sean Leonard, Hugh Laurie, Jude Law, Clooney, Coliiin and Stephen Colbert. Just because.


----------



## Murkrow

If we're talking celebrities then nobody.

If we're talking fictional characters then Link. It's he first time I've been gay for someone, but he's just so cute in Twilight Princess!



AuroraKing said:


> HOW COULD YOU NOT CRUSH ON THIS?!?


I don't know who that is, but OMG he looks exactly like my R.E. teacher!


----------



## Dannichu

You live in the UK and don't recognize Colin Firth? He's in every British movie ever. He's like a British male Jennifer Anniston. 

I don't like him, though. Him and Hugh Grant just... annoy me.
I have serious issues with Keira Knightly, too. >.>


----------



## Murkrow

Searched Colin Firth in the international movie database, I've heard of some of the things he's been in, but I've never seen any of them.


----------



## Erika

Hmm...

Erika, from Pokemon.
"Osaka," from Azumanga Diaoh
Risa, from Lovely Complex 

Then there's Zyn, but I've always crushed on Zyn, ever since like the pre-VB boards. XD;


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Never had any crushes on any people, internet or real life.
Fictional characters? I suppose there is one... But I'm not telling. No way. *flees*


----------



## Not Meowth

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Alone is not the same as lonely at all.


As only a loner would say... XD jk


----------



## SlipKnoT

One girl, by the name of Rachel, irl.

Really don't care about celebrities.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Mike the Foxhog said:


> As only a loner would say... XD jk


Yep, but I'm more of the second. I'm too much of an attention whore to be the first.


----------



## Not Meowth

Tailsy said:


> inanimate objects.


Now you mention it there's this armchair I've got a crush on, big time... :s


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

well now i've found out that one of my crushes looks a lot like Dannichu.
Awkward moment, I tell you.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Picture? =D


----------



## Alexi

No one here will care about my real-life crushes.

But Paul, from the DP anime, is one sexy boy. :D *runs off with his purple-haired lover*


----------



## Empoleon

As far as celebrities, a bit on Anne Hathaway. Other than that... not really anyone in real life, nor in fiction. More a loner than anything.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Picture? =D


ugh she's from camp i have to go through that site AGAIN? i'll work on it.

edit: okay, print screen saved the day.
she's in this and this; both on the absolute left. she looks more like Dannichu in the dance photo.
just for reference, Dannichu has a picture at behind the avatar.


----------



## Mhaladie

She does look a _little_ bit like Dannichu, but not _really_. I guess I haven't seen a lot of pictures of her, though, so maybe she does if you know her in real life? I dunno.


----------



## Alexi

Hehe.

Hehehe.

The Alexi has a crush on someone from this forum.

You know who you are.

<3


----------



## Flora

SlipKnoT said:


> One girl, by the name of Rachel, irl.
> 
> Really don't care about celebrities.


Me? :D

Anyway...

Still don't have a forum crush, no nuh-uh. :D


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

idk, but when I saw the picture of Dannichu at the dance I immediately though "Caitren?"
they look somewhat alike when they're wearing dresses; otherwise, no, not really.


----------



## Roxxor

I've had a crush on the same person since the end of 8th grade (I'm going into 10th).  My first semester last year was awesome, mainly because we had 3/4 of our classes together.  We only got to talk in one though...  We sat next to eachother in English.  We actually became really good friends and wound up talking and laughing a lot together in that class.  We had an old and extremely forgetful teacher, so I don't even think she noticed us talking and snickering half of the time.  Then at the end of English class every day, the two of us would walk outside together to go to our science class.  That fall semester was so awesome, but then something happened.  

We are both band geeks, so we went to a tryout with a bunch of other people in our band.  While we were loading busses to go home (there were only a few people on the bus), one of her friends got on the bus.  Apparently it was really obvious that I liked my crush that day.  When my crush got on the bus, that friend of hers put me in a very odd situation...  where I was forced to ask out my crush on the bus, so I asked her.  (remember there are only a few people on the bus, but they are my crush's friends.)  I got a big no.  All of us just laughed, but I think it embarrased her.  It embarrased me too.  

It was the begining of the spring semester, and she didn't talk to me that much at all for the rest of the semester.  Part of it might had been that we didn't have any classes together that semester and we didn't get to talk to eachother at all.  I was almost sure that she liked me during the fall semester, but I don't know if she did in the spring.  Well, hopefully we'll have a lot of classes together this upcoming semester when school starts.  Then I'll find out if she still likes me.


Now you know my case...  I don't really have any fictional crushes.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Hmm, I've had a crush on this girl who was in my class from Kindergarten to 4th Grade, and I finally got to see her, four years later, a few weeks ago, and I still have a crush on her.

Celebrity wise, I've got a crush on Miranda Lambert and Jennifer Nettles.


----------



## Flora

^ *pities*

*insert unreadable gibberish here*  CRUSH COULD YOU AT LEAST ACKNOWLEDGE MY EXISTENCE OUTSIDE OF SCHOOL PLEEEEEEASE?


----------



## Furretsu

Dannichu said:


> I don't like him, though. Him and Hugh Grant just... annoy me.


Most of my creepy slash fanfics that nobody but me will ever read involve him and Hugh Grant. <____<


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

hahaha Yeah this guy from school  <p
Him making some strange sort of face
Lol Sorry about the outfit...school musical being pirate-based and all... *cough*

But yeah. He's the straightest guy I know...Which sucks for me T.T


----------



## Glacedon

Eh...got one crush.. but she doesn't talk..like at all, but yeah, not to mention she got HIGH HONOR ROLL every time, and I got only honer roll, so I'm like stupid -.- not to mention the fact that since no one really likes me at my school, since well, I kinda took down eveyones friend when he tried to give me a good beating, well, now everyones after me so I don't try to get into any relations, like close relations, since also, the fact that I'm only a  7th grader, and everyone knows that junior high relations don't last.


----------



## Evolutionary

My old class was strange. I liked this kid called Luke and he liked my friend called Gorgeia[or something...] and she liked this guy called Andrew[who was my friend as well] and he liked this girl called Carmen...the list goes on. And alot of the people in the line seem to be my friends.


----------



## Altmer

ok fuck crushes guys i have the real deal


----------



## shadow_lugia

:/ I don't really have any crushes, but I can tell some guy at school has one on me. He's asked me out to two school dances, both times I accepted, but by some weird circumstances God got weirded out and made something happen where he couldn't go. And he has asked me out on a date, and I said I was real sorry but I couldn't go, and that I _did_ like him. We haven't had many chances to socialize because the only classes we had together were P.E. and Band, both of which take a lot of breath out of you, since he takes "special" classes and I take advanced, but I'm pretty sure that he is smart in his own way, or that he's smart and just doesn't like to show it.
So, yeah, I like Jacob :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Good Lord, there's this girl in the sixth grade at my school that, for some inexplicable reason, has a crush on me. It's not anything super discreet, when someone in my class told me I was hardly surprised. Unfortunately, next year she'll be in my 6/7/8 combined classes, which I don't think will be a good thing. :/


----------



## Munchkin

I like someone that I really shouldn't, seeing as I already have a boyfriend and this boy that I like is four years older than me -_-'

Ohh, but he's so sweet! *sigh*


----------



## cheesecake

There's this one guy I really like, we're good friends, and he knows I like him. >.>
He doesn't like me in that way but we're still good friends, so I'm cool with that. :D


----------



## Jolty

Melodic Harmony said:


> I like someone that I really shouldn't, seeing as I already have a boyfriend and this boy that I like is four years older than me -_-'
> 
> Ohh, but he's so sweet! *sigh*


4 years is nothing


----------



## opaltiger

Altmer said:


> ok fuck crushes guys i have the real deal


expect a presentation with graphs and flowcharts by wednesday

or else >:(


----------



## cheesecake

I also kinda like Ash.....and I know that was random. >.> But his voice was way better before it changed. I hate his new one >(


----------



## Flora

cheesecake said:


> I also kinda like Ash.....and I know that was random. >.> But his voice was way better before it changed. I hate his new one >(


Same!


----------



## cheesecake

> Same!


*sigh of relief* Finally! So I'm not the only one! xD


----------



## Jolty

while this thread is alive...

CURRENT CRUSH LIST.
Brian May


----------



## Dannichu

Jolty said:


> 4 years is nothing


Kinda depends on how old you are, doesn't it? When you're 12 it's huge, but if you're in your 20s, nobody cares.

Not a crush per se, but it has recently come to my attention how absurdly hot Jennifer Morrison is when playing Dr Cameron on House. Thought you'd want to know.

Wilson is pretty adorable, too. And Chase's hair amuses me.


----------



## opaltiger

> Not a crush per se, but it has recently come to my attention how absurdly hot Jennifer Morrison is when playing Dr Cameron on House. Thought you'd want to know.


13 is totally hotter though. >:(


----------



## Dannichu

Hells yes. Olivia Wilde is _adorable_. And Thirteen's her second bi character, which is awesome. 
They'd better give her a girlfriend in season 5. It'd better be Cameron :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

And then House and Wilson hook up.

I'd say something about Thirteen but it'd be a huge spoiler so lol


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> And then House and Wilson hook up.
> 
> I'd say something about Thirteen but it'd be a huge spoiler so lol


That's totally why she and Cameron should get together. Think about it.

<3 HouseWilson.


----------



## Tailsy

Thirteen is very cute, says the straight woman. :B

On an irrelevant note, I do have a huge fangirly crush on Shia LaBeouf, though. |D (THERE YOU GO STEPHEN, now leave me alone.)


----------



## opaltiger

House and Wilson have been hooked up for ages, get with the times >:(


----------



## Nope

I think two guys have had a crush on me, maybe they still have, but I haven't have had much contact with them after I moved up a year. They are really boring though, and I only like them like that a little, not much.

It was kinda strange how I got to know that they had a crush on me. Well, those boys are actually very good friends with each other but they still fight for the smallest thing -_- Okay, so I once had one of them visiting me, and while we were playing on the trampoline, he told me that his friend (The other one I'm talking about) had a crush on me. I said "Oh... that's nice..." Then we talked nothing more about it.
Then I had the other boy visiting, and again, while jumping on the trampoline, he said his friend had a crush on me.

But I'm not sure if it true, since they were "enemies" at that time so they might'va had lied to me so that I maybe wouldn't spend more time with the other boy.

I confused myself while writing that @_@ And I'm pretty sure I confused you too...

There's just one boy I've had a _real_ crush on. And I mean real, seriously, I still think about him even though it is 3 years or so since we talked with each other :[ I miss him so much.

Well, it was on Runescape I met him, I was 10 or 11, I can't remember. We met by trading something, then we talked and stuff, I added him on my friends list and we became reaally good great friends. So when I quit Runescape for a year and started again, he had quit :´[ And so, last time I met him, about a year ago, I remembered him, but he didn't remember me, just faintly. Like that I had a brother with the username Runar123000 and small, unimportant stuff. So when I said we were friends, he said "oh. but i have to go do something, brb" (brb=be right back) then I waited... and waited... about 2 hours later I gave up and went to sleep. The next day, he weren't online. I was sure he had put me on his ignore list. My bro says we were really good friends, like if he were my boyfriend.

I know, I am pathetic, but I miss him and I loved him. You can't change that.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

opaltiger said:


> House and Wilson have been hooked up for ages, get with the times >:(


well _excuuuse_ me if i haven't been able to watch series 4 yet even though i want to really badly _princess_

man people these days are dicks

Also: probably repostin' this.


----------



## opaltiger

> well excuuuse me if i haven't been able to watch series 4 yet even though i want to really badly princess


season four was just the icing on the cake; it's on Fox, they're never going to _admit_ it but it's about as canon as any relationship.


----------



## Zhorken

asdafhgafhafdhdfh

I HATE YOU
I HATE YOU
THERE ARE SPOILER TAGS FOR A FUCKING REASON
AAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :(

I AM HALFWAY THROUGH SEASON TWO :(((((


----------



## opaltiger

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> asdafhgafhafdhdfh
> 
> I HATE YOU
> I HATE YOU
> THERE ARE SPOILER TAGS FOR A FUCKING REASON
> AAAAAAAAAAAA
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :(
> 
> I AM HALFWAY THROUGH SEASON TWO :(((((


hey guess what housexwilson has been canon since pretty much the start


----------



## Zhorken

oh what I thought you meant it became _explicit_.  Yeah I could tell.  8)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I read somewhere that season 5 starts with House and Wilson going on a multiple-episode-long road trip.
IS IT FINALLY THAT WEEKEND TO THE POCONOS


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I totally forgot about Thirteen and Cameron from House.

I has crushes on them. :D Love that show! The ending of season four was so sad. Speaking of which, I also had a crush on Amber.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

nooo remove that last part of the post it's easy to suss put what happens and it'll ruin the experience for everyone who hasn't seen it yet


----------



## Butterfree

Am I really the only person who doesn't see House/Wilson? D: I mean, I see two friends who care about one another, but I can't see it as romantic/sexual.

Then again I have an uncanny tendency to interpret all relationships between men (particularly the ones all the fangirls are screaming about *coughPhoenixEdgeworthcough*) as platonic because when it comes to males I'm this ultra-fierce platonicshipper who watches everything with friendshipgoggles, so maybe my opinion doesn't count for much. <_<;

So since you're all talking about fictional and celebritycrushes, let me tell you about my neverending love for Dr. Horrible a.k.a. Neil Patrick Harris! He's adorable and his voice is awesome and I'm uh kind of obsessing over him right now. He's gay, but shush, a girl can look. <<;

(Also, straightness does not prevent me from agreeing with the sentiment on Cameron and Thirteen.)


----------



## Altmer

No Butterfree, I don't see it either.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

It just works really well, it's the dynamic between them. Of course they're great friends, but there's all the subtext and the looks they give each other because Hugh Laurie and RSL are both amazing actors. David Shore admitted in an interview that much of the hints were intentional.

I don't now, I suppose you have to be a huge fag like me to pick up on small stuff but uh D:

ARGH I'd explain better if i wasn't tired, in pain and stuffed with Judaism right now ):<


----------



## Retsu

I totally have a crush on a forum member. =o Speculate!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

its me, im the guy in your post


----------



## Jester

It's someone on the forum... It's... Someone with the word DARK in her name


----------



## Gardevoir Girl

<3

We've been together for three months now~


----------



## Jolty

I have one crush

actually I lie, it's not a crush, it's totally and utterly unrequited love. It burns.


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> Am I really the only person who doesn't see House/Wilson? D: I mean, I see two friends who care about one another, but I can't see it as romantic/sexual.


I kind of agree in part, but there's definetly some kind of absolutely unconditional love between them. I'm not saying it's erotic love, but it's above and beyond what most people would call "friendship" and I absolutely love it.
and sex is what fanfiction's for :D

While we're on the subject of House, I have the most bizarre... not crush, exactly, but I want to squee every time Kutner comes on screen. I absolutely adore that guy. I've seen Kal Penn in other things and he (as an actor) doesn't otherwise cause that reaction, but good lord, Kutner's adorable <3

And Thirteen is still goregous. I have icons of her saved as "omnomnom". XD


----------



## Flora

Midnight said:


> It's someone on the forum... It's... Someone with the word DARK in her name


I vaguely remember you saying this before...

Honestly that's one adorable tCoD-shipping. ^^

I have a bit of a crush on a forum member too...

Yeah, but mainly I have a crush on a guy from my old school. ^^


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Here we go.

I have a romantic crush on a random girl called Hayley who I managed to hook up with James because I'm an asshat.

I have a celeb crush on Hayley Williams of Paramore. Not because of her voice, it's the ginger hair. And no, the names were purely coincidental.

Also, a fanboy(the word still sounds wrong, srsly) crush on Dannichu.


----------



## Murkrow

I still fancy the girl who I mentioned earlier in this thread.
Not much has happened, I'm way to nervous to tell her.

Although once we went on a school trip (like, five people was on it) and one person told me about this 'pimp dance' I did on my last school trip (don't ask) and she tricked me into her dormitory and said she wouldn't let me out until I did it. Which I didn't. I'm sure that was only a bit of fun, I mean everyone is a bit crazy during overnight school trips (hence me doing the pimp dance in the first place).


----------



## opaltiger

> Which I didn't.


That was a mistake.


----------



## Ramsie

I have a crush on a freshman who I never get to see because of the stupid freshman center my school district has. And it does not seem like they plan on finishing building the high school over there anytime soon. Plus, he doesn't text me back, which makes me think he has no interest in me :(


----------



## Retsu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> its me, im the guy in your post


No :( Sorry.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

It's not a crush, but after hearing that Katy Perry's stood up to her pastor parents, I have a lot more respect for her.

Crush-like things: I still like to imagine Jeff/Tony or Paula fanfics. Jeff is simply adorable~


----------



## voltianqueen

Matthieu, the lovely Frenchman~
I love~
^^


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

no crushes!
but i've been fucking lonely my whole life and might pretend to like someone so i can cling to them


----------



## Old Catch

I have none at the moment. Life is rather bland right now.


----------



## OrangeAipom

I have one. :3


----------



## Spoon

I don't have one, and haven't had one in awhile. 

 I seriously doubt that anyone would even consider having a crush on me, and I'd like it that way.


----------



## Vaporeon

A girl in my school who has few friends. Yes, I am different. >:)


----------



## Ayame

I had a crush on a boy named Spencer in the second grade. x3
I sent him a secret admirer note, and he thought it said, "Love, A Bunny."
D:


----------



## Jester

Ok now here is my RL crush.

Her name is dizzy. I have no clue what her real name is. Everyone calls her dizzy xD


----------



## Alexi

I have a crush on my best friend's younger brother. >>;;; I think he's about two or three years younger than me. But he's cool. Now I need to get my friend to let me come over so I can internally drool over him. X3


----------



## surskitty

I still love the most amazing person ever.


----------



## Darkrai_Catcher

this girl in my "Gay-to-Straight" group. I'd ask her out, but like i said, it's a Gay-to-Straight group and we have to be commited to converting to straight and she's already got herself a boyfriend because she's been attending meetings way before i have :sad:

Also a couple of anime porn chicks and some lesbians in the mini pornos i watch. espec if they have giant ( . Y . ) just the way guys and lesbians like them!

And a couple of stashed naked hooters chicks covered in cum.


----------



## Old Catch

Darkrai_Catcher said:


> this girl in my "Gay-to-Straight" group. I'd ask her out, but like i said, it's a Gay-to-Straight group and we have to be commited to converting to straight and she's already got herself a boyfriend because she's been attending meetings way before i have :sad:
> 
> Also a couple of anime porn chicks and some lesbians in the mini pornos i watch. espec if they have giant ( . Y . ) just the way guys and lesbians like them!
> 
> And a couple of stashed naked hooters chicks covered in cum.


Oh God.

First off - that group is terrible and will never work. You can't 'fix' gay.
Second off - t.m.i.


----------



## Zhorken

I call troll


----------



## Noctowl

I get crushes on a lot of people I know. Its kinda depressing.


----------



## Minka_Glameow

My Friend. He's a hottie. I've told him. so he's knows. I think it's cause his nose reminds me of a seal's and his big brown puppy dog eyes!


----------



## Ramsie

I've determined the guy I liked has no interest in me. There is a guy in my Algebra II class who likes me. But I'm not completely sure how I feel about him.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Darkrai_Catcher said:


> Also a couple of anime porn chicks and some lesbians in the mini pornos i watch. espec if they have giant ( . Y . ) just the way guys and lesbians like them!
> 
> And a couple of stashed naked hooters chicks covered in cum.


Wrong thread.


----------



## Lili

There's this one boy I am OBSESSIVE over named Seth Eckert. I swear, I try to flirt with him but I'm horrible at it. Worse than my friend McKayla and her crush Westvick(okay, maybe a little better than her). These are the things I've done to get him to look at/talk to me:

-'Accidently' bump into him
-Give him candy
-Tease him
-Give him cookies
-Sing with teacher in front of him (hey, singing with Mrs. Seele would make it seem less odd to others people... I think. It worked, he looked at me)
-Give him more candy
-Say hi
-Grab his shoulders (had to do this once in PE for an exercise, we stared at eachother for a while)

I figured out I liked him when we had to do this activity in PE. We all had to be seperated into groups of six and fit on a small blue mat. Now, to get on the small mat without touching the other areas of the floor was tricky, but our group found a way to do it; you smash yourselves together and hope that no-one falls.
Since Seth and I were in the same group (along with two girls I don't know the names of, Christina and Derron), we had to get very very close. I almost fell off the mat, and if anyone steps off the mat, your group is disqualified. So, I reached out and Seth grabbed me, and I had to grab his shoulders. He pulled me back up, and then someone (may have been Derron) bumped into me, pushing me into Seth even more. Since Seth and I were looking straight at eachother, our faces became pressed together(almost kissing) and we blushed. After pulling away, me and Seth looked at eachother again, and I got this really odd feeling in my lower-half of my body. Then I knew I liked him.

And that's the end of MewXCharmeleonXEevee's love story of epic phail.


----------



## Flora

^ Oh, THAT'S not epic phail.

Epic phail is probably when you've liked a guy for half a school year and it took  an incident of him stating that he would go to watch you in a national competition (should you get there) for you to realize you like him.  (Hi there! If you're reading this...well, that was horribly inane of me. ^^;)


----------



## ZimD

No, epic phail is liking one of your best friends who would tell the entire school that you're bi if he found out.


----------



## Jolty

Is epic fail being in love with someone who is married and 45 years older than yourself
and to boot I've never properly spoken to him


----------



## Music Dragon

Wait, still?


----------



## Evolutionary

No epic phail is liking someone for a year and be obsessed with him but not know that you have a crush on him but other people know and then the next year be told by your best friend who says it's really clear you like him.


----------



## Flora

My little sis was being totally awesome last night and volunteered to ask my crush's sister to ask him if he likes me~

Wish me luck~


----------



## S.K

2 small people in our class... don't ask.


----------



## Almost Eric

For the first time in four years ... 

nobody.

It's freakin' weird, let me tell you.


----------



## Evolutionary

Good luck Flora :) Hope he likes you, that always feels good. If he doesn't...there is always someone else.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Almost Eric said:


> It's freakin' weird, let me tell you.


Is that good or bad?


----------



## Almost Eric

OrangeAipom said:


> Is that good or bad?


It's pretty much a good thing, it means less stress for me. :D


----------



## Flora

EeveeSkitty said:


> Good luck Flora :) Hope he likes you, that always feels good. If he doesn't...there is always someone else.


I told somebody who already knows I have a crush (I have the unforgeettable memory of her skipping around the cafeteria singing "He likes you, he likes you~") and she said, "I'm pretty sure he's gonna say yes." or something like that.


----------



## Evolutionary

Well stay optimistic :D


----------



## Philly

Ya' know what's weird?  Liking someone that you have never met, probably never will, and don't even know what they look like.  Anyone care to waiver a guess?


----------



## Almost Eric

iphillip1 said:


> Ya' know what's weird?  Liking someone that you have never met, probably never will, and don't even know what they look like.  Anyone care to waiver a guess?


You mean you got a crush on somebody you know online? Or have I got this totally wrong?
It isn't that weird. hm. But maybe it isn't to me because I knew what my exes looked like, and met two of three them iRL. |: It is possible to like somebody just because of the things they say. Well, type. 

Also people get crushes on celebrities. It's ... kind of like the same thing in a way. You'll probably never meet them, only difference is you know what they look like. :P

In Eric-land, crush wise, well lets not go there. IF I IGNORE IT, IT'LL GO AWAY :D


----------



## Philly

It is someone on this site HERE!  If you have been in an RP with me you probably know them.


----------



## Time Psyduck

iphillip1 said:


> It is someone on this site HERE!  If you have been in an RP with me you probably know them.


I'm pretty sure I know who this is.

Me? I will only ask this: What is this 'crush' thing of which you speak?


----------



## Philly

Who is it?  Guess.


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Points at member name in above poster's location*
Her


----------



## Philly

Me?


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Facepalm*
You fail.
Name your own crush then.


----------



## voltianqueen

> *Points at member name in above poster's location*
> Her


Ohhhhh, I get it. ;)

I've never met Matthieu... But I know what he looks like and we talk excessively. I'm determined to get my butt over to France to see him one day. xD


----------



## Philly

Oh, Yes, tis true.  I was confuzzled.


----------



## Flora

EeveeSkitty said:


> Well stay optimistic :D


I haven't heard anything from my sis yet. -.-

I'm probably gonna end up spontaneously e-mailing him. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

^ *No pressure* Mua ha ha ha! But really, no pressure :D


----------



## Philly

And there is this one person that I am in absolute love with.  Her name is Ashley.  When I think about it my heart starts to flutter.  Fly... Fly... Fly.......


----------



## Alexi

This one dude in my Psych class. I don't see him much, since I haven't had Psych with the Chem class in a while, but I finally talked to him today. After a record of three days without bugging out about a crush - Alexi has one. D:


----------



## Evolutionary

Yay, a whole week crushless~


----------



## Jolty

I haven't been crushless in 4 and a half years lol :B

I have a new one
it's yet again someone I have no chance with
and yet again someone a crapload older than me haha


----------



## Philly

I haven't been crushless in about 4 years also.  And it's been all on the same person above.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

iphillip1 said:


> And there is this one person tha I am in absolute love with.  Her name is Ashley.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

And I know who you're talking about. Notice the facepalm I sent you.


----------



## Philly

Lucas755 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> And I know who you're talking about. Notice the facepalm I sent you.


Yes, what was with the facepalm?


----------



## Evolutionary

^_^ 

What is this? And what has 'Ashley' got to do with Lucas?


----------



## Philly

Ashley is also Lucas' crush, and he loves her just as much as I do, but we haven't seen her in quite a while, however, I am in touch with her more than him, and he is jealous.


----------



## Evolutionary

Oh, do you guys know each other in real life?


----------



## Philly

Hell to the yes, old news!  We are the best of friends!  Except for the whole Ashley thing.  For that we are bitter enemies.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I  am not jealous of you. I shall never admit my jealousy! NEVER!
The facepalm was over your inability to be subtle.


----------



## Philly

I'm not a very subtle person, you should know that better than anyone.  I am VERY blunt.  Always have been, always will be.  And, I think that you just admitted your jealousy, but, you are in contact with her, I know that.  I could see that you forwarded that email to her too.  I'm not stupid.


----------



## Evolutionary

Ah ha. I am crushless still as it is practically the Christmas holidays! And our Christmas holidays are like 8 weeks long. Until next year, bye bye crushes.


----------



## Philly

Hmm.  I feel kinda sad for you.


----------



## Evolutionary

Yeah...sort of. It sort of sucks but it's sort of nice and relaxing.


----------



## Philly

Well, my step is springyer with a crush.  Which is saying something, because I'm usually pretty serious.


----------



## Evolutionary

Well, I'm not really sure if my crush is completely gone. There is still a trace of it around. But not much.


----------



## ZimD

I have a crush on a certain member of this forum, he knows who he is~

Feel free to like guess or whatever~


----------



## Philly

That new guy that recently posted in introductions.  What was his name?  Nyamolia?


----------



## ZimD

(She's definitely a girl.) No, although I do know her.


----------



## Tailsy

IT'S ME.
MY GENITALS TRANSCEND MERE SEX DEFINITIONS.

But anyway.

I tried counting how many menfolk I like.
It comes to like seven. Four of which I actually know. :x How lame.


----------



## Alexi

So I have a crush on someone here, but I'm not saying who. :x


----------



## Almost Eric

Oh hay gaiz. Did you hear?

Almost Eric  Jolty.

:O


----------



## Jolty

Almost Eric said:


> Oh hay gaiz. Did you hear?
> 
> Almost Eric  Jolty.
> 
> :O


eeyyyyy

ONCE AGAIN I totally did not see it coming

OH WELL WE'RE AWESOME (:


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

I have a crush, it is my twin brother Alex.

My other crushes would be Dita Von Tease and Amy Lee.
I am attracted to Marilyn Manson and Cory Taylor too.


----------



## Flora

So today, I was thinking out loud about who I have to e-mail for something and one of my friends was like, "We should contact the guy you like!"

I'm gonna hide the phone when they come over. o.o


----------



## OrangeAipom

NWT said:


> I'll give you three guesses


Nobody?


----------



## Philly

ME![/arrogance]


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

^ That made me laugh!

A girl named Anya is attracted to me AND my eldest brother... and she is very beautiful too.


----------



## Philly

I thought that you were twins?


----------



## Alexi

^It's possible to have a twin and an older brother, dear.

Yeah. My crush is still growing. And it's making me feel like a real pedo. D:


----------



## Philly

Please, Mine isn't even a crush anymore.  I'm in love... and not with Evoli... With that Ashley chick.  Oh, hot damn...


----------



## Evolutionary

I think I have a half crush on someone who my friend claims to like me :D


----------



## Jolty

iphillip1 said:


> Please, Mine isn't even a crush anymore. I'm in love... and not with Evoli... With that Ashley chick.  Oh, hot damn...


_LOL._


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

iphillip1 said:


> I thought that you were twins?


Yes, we are.

Actually, yesterday was when I confronted Alexis about this, and he said he is attracted to me as well. Our parents don't know about this, but we have began having contact just yesterday.

And by the way, The post above you meant my brother Sebastian, not Alexis.
Sebastian is older than us.


----------



## Alexi

^Your bro's name is Alexis? :o


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

Alexi said:


> ^Your bro's name is Alexis? :o


Yes, my twin brother is named Alexis.


----------



## Philly

Jolty said:


> _LOL._


What is so LOL?


----------



## Music Dragon

iphillip1 said:


> What is so LOL?


The underlined parts, presumably.


----------



## Philly

How so?


----------



## ZimD

You claim to be in love with Ashley, but you refer to her as "that Ashley chick."


----------



## Alexi

Chivalry is alive and well. >>


----------



## Zhorken

Fuck chivalry*; chivalry is a form of sexism.

*for the modern value of "chivalry" centered around courtship


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Well, I fall for people too easily...personality flaw, but anyway;

Donna; ugh, my ex, she dumped me for my cousin but then she tried to get back with me but I declined because it was so much work being her boyfriend for not enough affection back and urgh but I still have feelings for. One of only four people I would break rule #3 for.

Saoirse; ironically, my cousin's ex, Jesus Christ, I really can't get her out of my head, the first time she and my cousin broke up I was all set to break rule #3 for her but then they got back together and then a while ago she told me that she liked me but she didn't think I liked her and I was about to tell her but my mother turned my router off and the next day, by the time I got to talk to her, FOUR OTHER GUYS HAD ASKED HER OUT. Three of them she didn't like but the first guy she did and when it came down to the two of us, she couldn't decide who liked more so she picked the other guy because he asked first. One of only four people I would break rule #3 for.

Stacey; one of the greatest friends I have ever had and it took me months to even work up the courage to tell her and since then despite the fact that it's rather obvious, she won't say straight out that she doesn't like me that way and it's rather infuriating. One of only four people I would break rule #3 for.

Zoey; mentioned before while being a whiney little bastard in the CC. I have a sneaking suspicion that she likes me but that 1. doesn't want to go out with a younger guy, 2. doesn't want to start anything because she's moving to the capital in a few months to go to uni. One of only four people I would break rule #3 for.


----------



## Philly

Zim Del Invasor said:


> You claim to be in love with Ashley, but you refer to her as "that Ashley chick."


I felt it would be incredibly redundant to just say Ashley over and over again.  So I mixed it up a little.  Though it does seem a little informal I suppose.  But don't be mistaken, I do love her.


----------



## Espeon

NWT said:


> I'll give you three guesses


I know! I know! Ooh ooh! Pick me! xD

It's Midnight; not the somewhat annoying one. I mean the one and only MidnightSaboteur.

Yup. Maybe? No? D:
Oh well.


----------



## nyuu

Tailsy said:


> IT'S ME.
> MY GENITALS TRANSCEND MERE SEX DEFINITIONS.
> 
> But anyway.
> 
> I tried counting how many menfolk I like.
> It comes to like seven. Four of which I actually know. :x How lame.


Is one of them America?



Espeon said:


> I know! I know! Ooh ooh! Pick me! xD
> 
> It's Midnight; not the somewhat annoying one. I mean the one and only MidnightSaboteur.
> 
> Yup. Maybe? No? D:
> Oh well.


...!


----------



## Tailsy

NWT said:


> Is one of them America?


No.

:< surskitty doesn't reciprocate my loooove.


----------



## nyuu

err


Espeon said:


> I know! I know! Ooh ooh! Pick me! xD
> 
> It's Midnight; not the somewhat annoying one. I mean the one and only MidnightSaboteur.
> 
> Yup. Maybe? No? D:
> Oh well.


who told you



Tailsy said:


> No.
> 
> :< surskitty doesn't reciprocate my loooove.


don't worry~ she just has an interesting way of saying how much she loves you.


----------



## Tailsy

NWT said:


> don't worry~ she just has an interesting way of saying how much she loves you.


B-by molesting _Canada_???


----------



## Flora

HOLY CRUD!

I have about four days to get myself an escort to a dance.  

Only problem is, the guy I wanna ask hasn't seen me in six months.

Help.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I was gonna post about how Donna came over the other day to practice our cookery on Wednesday and she sent a lot of mixed signals but your problem sounds more pressing.

idk


----------



## Flora

And the worst part is that I have my friend telling me to "ASK HIM."

Which I can't.  Because I haven't seen him in six months.

I'm probably just gonna e-mail him anyway.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I wish I could help but...

I can't.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

Flora and Ashes said:


> And the worst part is that I have my friend telling me to "ASK HIM."
> 
> Which I can't.  Because I haven't seen him in six months.
> 
> I'm probably just gonna e-mail him anyway.


You have everything to gain and nothing to lose.

Do it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

As Eevee said, I don't see the dilemma here.


----------



## Flora

Aaaaaaaand now I find out that he apparently never answers his e-mail.

And I _refuse_ to call him.

I'm so screwed.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

If you have a cell phone and he does too, text him! It's so impersonal, you won't feel weird.



> I'm not a very subtle person, you should know that better than anyone. I am VERY blunt. Always have been, always will be.


= Downfall.



> And, I think that you just admitted your jealousy


Which is nearly nonexistant.



> but, you are in contact with her, I know that. I could see that you forwarded that email to her too.


Yeah no. I knew her e-mail, so why not? I never actually 'talked' to her, per say.



> I'm not stupid.


...


----------



## Evolutionary

A big yay for me! 

I have no crushes now and hopefully it lasts so I don't have to miss anyone in the holidays which are coming up really soon[like in 3 days]!


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> B-by molesting _Canada_???


Well, everyone thinks Canada's America....





Lucas755 said:


> If you have a cell phone and he does too, text him! It's so impersonal, you won't feel weird.


It's so impersonal, you'll look like an asshole.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Didn't think of that.
But there really aren't many options in that situation.
But it's almost as impersonal as e-mail.


----------



## Alexi

So I want to tell my crush I like her but I dunno how. :x


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

The way I do it. Manipulate your conversations so that you back yourself into a corner then tell her.


----------



## The Suicune

My friend to asked my current boyfriend out (because I was too shy) and he said yes =D And I didn't believe she did at first so I didn't know for about a day xD

But if you think she doesn't tend to like shy guys I'd try of think of something yourself. I dunno, I'm useless with asking people out Dx


----------



## Evolutionary

Same. I can't tell people I like them let alone ask them out.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

EeveeSkitty said:


> I can't tell people I like them let alone ask them out.


Yeah. But _sometimes, certain people_ tell them for you. _Without telling you._


----------



## Philly

I asked someone out today.  For one of my friends.  She said no, he went spiraling into depression, and so tomorrow I have to beg her to rethink her 'no' so that he doesn't commit suicide.  He needs a councilor.

Oh, BTW, SHUT UP LUCAS!  I know that you were referring to me.  She didn't even give a flying frick!


----------



## Music Dragon

Philly said:


> I asked someone out today.  For one of my friends.  She said no, he went spiraling into depression, and so tomorrow I have to beg her to rethink her 'no' so that he doesn't commit suicide.


Yeah, that's probably not a good idea... It won't really work, you know?


----------



## Philly

Would it be better he die?


----------



## Alexi

Be better he got some help. It'd be worse to have someone lying to him and giving him false hope. Really. I know this from experience. >>


----------



## Jolty

I would say "who the shit would commit suicide from a rejection" but since they're probably 13 too I'll just let it slide

Also I used to be shit scared to ask people out myself (and tell them I liked them) but the last 3 times I did it, I got a yesssss


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

i like will
he's hot
we don't really talk much and he's likely straight

sucks for me ~
also ugh he's not on aim


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I like someone in my band class... he's the drum major, actually. I really admire him, and we're both really into band. Most of the time I'm shy around him, but I've been trying to talk to him more... and now, winter break is coming up and I'm not going to see him/have any chance to talk to him for two weeks. =( My best friend (jokingly) suggested prank calling him, which I would never have the nerve to do even if she wasn't kidding.

I've contemplated doing something like anonymously making him a Christmas card or buying him a flower at the play he performed in, but as brave as I would feel for doing that, I know it wouldn't accomplish anything, really, unless I signed it, which I wouldn't be able to yet. And I also know how "omg who likes me O_O;;" I would be if I received an anonymous card or something like that, so I don't really want to do that to him...

...Any advice? How can I talk to him...?


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> i like will
> he's hot
> we don't really talk much and he's likely straight
> 
> sucks for me ~
> also ugh he's not on aim


You poor dear.

Hm...


I have an idea!

we will KIDNAP him!


----------



## GorMcCobb

I don't have one right now. It kinda changes frequently.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Well, I fall for people too easily...personality flaw, but anyway;


What is rule #3?


----------



## Shiranui

Furretsu said:


> *EMILIE. FREAKING. AUTUMN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude

you rock.



Er, no one really... at the moment, I guess.

though for like a year and some, i really liked someone from tcod after i got to know her.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

OrangeAipom said:


> What is rule #3?


You'd have to be Irish to understand it.


----------



## Tailsy

Tell me, I'm descended from Irish immigrants!


----------



## Ayame

Jolty said:


> I would say "who the shit would commit suicide from a rejection" but since they're probably 13 too I'll just let it slide
> 
> Also I used to be shit scared to ask people out myself (and tell them I liked them) but the last 3 times I did it, I got a yesssss


He was probably already depressed on the side.


----------



## Philly

Ayame said:


> He was probably already depressed on the side.


That is true, and being rejected made him worse.


----------



## Flora

IT'S NOT FAIR.

I see him for the first time in SIX FREAKING MONTHS.

And he leaves _straight_ after church.  _God._

...But he knew I was there. :D


----------



## Pook

its seems I have a silly internet crush on Jolty

nothing serious though


----------



## Jolty

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> its seems I have a silly internet crush on Jolty
> 
> nothing serious though


this post is awesome
AWESOME I SAY


----------



## Pook

Jolty said:


> this post is awesome
> AWESOME I SAY


yes, I prefer this thread on the IF forum though


----------



## Tailsy

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> yes, I prefer this thread on the IF forum though


With all the riddles and sprite-guessing?

That was just a pain :P


----------



## Pook

Tailsy said:


> With all the riddles and sprite-guessing?
> 
> That was just a pain :P


Psssh one of the only reasons i stayed on the forum ;P


----------



## Flora

...Wow.

Knowing me, it's probably nothing, but still:

My sister was using her spiffy new Tarot cards, and we decided to ask about my love life. And all the signs pointed to me getting into a relationship with my crush.

If I get enough courage to ask him out. (Who said love was this dang hard?)


----------



## Ramsie

I still like my ex-boyfriend for the time being...


----------



## Bombsii

It changes too often nowadays.


----------



## Alexi

I like someone I don't want to like fuuuuck


----------



## Ramsie

Okay so things have grown more frustrating. We went to see Valkyre today... as friends supposedly. But then he wanted to know why I was being so "hostile". And he talked about why we broken up... Though now I've heard at least three different stories. And I would want to get back with him but it's just difficult. And, according to this story, he would want to get back together but not as serious...? So if we weren't in a relationship he'd be what? My gentleman caller?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm caught between two girls. Yeah. :\


----------



## H20firefly

i have a girfriend, i've liked her since i was 11 when i moved to her school and she's still my girlfriend XD


----------



## Shiranui

i believe i do can has a crush

though this is not a good thing due to shiranui failing romance


----------



## Ramsie

I still like my ex. He says he still cares about me on some level and wants to talk to me. He claims I am the one who doesn't care and doesn't want to talk. I tell him about how I care too much and how I want us to still talk too. Later I text him, "Hey what's up?" I get no response.


----------



## Evolutionary

I remain crushless. It is strange. When I have nothing to think about at night I think of my crush but now I just end up humming music or something.


----------



## Minish

I have no crushes myself right now. :D I've thought I've had a few crushes on two of my friends in the past year, but I got over the idea of one of them pretty quickly, and I've learnt the other one was just me forcing it.

I never would have liked her were it not for her liking me, definitely not. I mean seriously. I tried to help her to get hooked up with someone else. ;D As for her, she still likes me very much, but I have little interest in her. :/ She told me her ambition is to kiss me before the end of year eleven. xDD God this is strange, for me.


----------



## Tailsy

There's a couple of people who I think are A Bit Fit™ but I don't really have any crushes 8D And nobody has one on me, I don't think. I hope not, you'd be slightly mental e_e


----------



## Flazeah

I have a crush on an adorable fencing coach. She's so nice and cute. >.<


----------



## opaltiger

> She told me her ambition is to kiss me before the end of year eleven. xDD God this is strange, for me.


Kiss her for fun! It's a win-win situation.


----------



## H20firefly

Flazeah said:


> I have a crush on an adorable fencing coach. She's so nice and cute. >.<


(looks at gender) ...meh.


----------



## Music Dragon

H20firefly said:


> (looks at gender) ...meh.


So how am I to interpret that "meh"?


----------



## H20firefly

as a sort of dismissal "meh"


----------



## OrangeAipom

H20firefly said:


> dimissal


That's not a word, so I don't really know what you mean.


----------



## nothing to see here

Crushes... nope, haven't really had those for a few years now.  At least, not any that lasted more than a week or two, and even those were pretty easy to ignore so they didn't cause any problems.

Don't think I remember ever having any crushes on fictional characters, either... unlike just about everyone else, apparently.  And I definitely haven't had any on celebrities (yuck!), or people from Internet forums.


----------



## H20firefly

OrangeAipom said:


> That's not a word, so I don't really know what you mean.


"dismiss" is part of it and i think you can take it from there yourself


----------



## Jolty

OrangeAipom said:


> That's not a word, so I don't really know what you mean.


Welcome to the English language
you will find that dismissal is indeed a word


----------



## Music Dragon

I think what she was getting at was the misspelling.


----------



## Jolty

...ah I didn't see that it was misspelled
my bad lol


----------



## H20firefly

mine too, now to edit that


----------



## Jetx

It's still fairly obvious what the word was, even with the misspelling. I mean, come on.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Jetx said:


> It's still fairly obvious what the word was, even with the misspelling. I mean, come on.


It's not if I don't know that the word exists.


----------



## #1 bro

OrangeAipom, for someone so awfully quick to point out other people's spelling and grammar errors, you'd think you'd at least make sure not to make any glaring errors of your own. :| 

ontopic: I don't have any real life, celebrity, fictional, or forum crushes and haven't for years. :D


----------



## OrangeAipom

Zeta Reticuli said:


> OrangeAipom, for someone so awfully quick to point out other people's spelling and grammar errors, you'd think you'd at least make sure not to make any glaring errors of your own. :|


K.


----------



## .GoreTuzk

I had a crush on Emma Watson when I was like 12, since then I haven't had a crush on a celebrity. Of course there'd be a lot of them I'd like to fuck, but nothing more than physically so no crushes. IRL since my last girlfriend two years ago I've had frivolous physical relationships but nothing more than that, no love nor crushes. Forums-wise, I won't really have a crush unless I find the person extremely interesting and with at least above average intelligence... I distinguish interesting people from non-interesting but I haven't really had an online crush for more than a year now.


----------



## Flora

Gah...okay, whoever told me that I should have called my crush, you were right. -.-

On an unrelated note, I just noticed that the lead singer of Cartel's kinda cute. ^^


----------



## Alexi

Kid at my school. Awesome hair. Likes Connect Four. Very cute. And we both have to deal with Showcase. 

<333


----------



## Tarvos

I still have a crush on Tailsy on this forum more than anyone

I think she is the member on here I've known the longest and she still puts up with me, the sweetheart :)


----------



## Alexi

Alexi said:


> Kid at my school. Awesome hair. Likes Connect Four. Very cute. And we both have to deal with Showcase.
> 
> <333


So I hung with this kid for a while. 

And now he's my boyfriend. 

<333


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

My girlfriend.


----------



## Tailsy

Doesn't count as a crush if you're going out with them.


----------



## Flazeah

Alexi said:


> So I hung with this kid for a while.
> 
> And now he's my boyfriend.
> 
> <333


 Aww, that is so cute! Without trying to make it sound like you're engaged... congrats. x3


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

I have a crush on this one guy at school. We both like Lord of the Rings, video games, and rock. Yet he has only acknowledged my presence a couple of times, and I'm too damn shy to talk to him (also, my heart just pounds wildly when he's around). Also, he's always with friends, so I can't even just walk past and say "hi".

Oh, and I sort of have a crush on.. Ichigo. Call me crazy. In volume seven of the manga... when he takes the pills that cured his wounds... and showed Urahara that they're completely healed by taking off his shirt... Eeeee! <3 *blushes and giggles hysterically*


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

^ Reach out through your TV and see what happens

;)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Well everyone has a crush on a teacher at some point and I have a sort-of one on two.
T-they're adorable ;w; it's all I can do not to get all grabby in a corridor.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

This is amazingly embarassing, but I have a crush-ish thing on Fassad from Mother 3. Yes, the fat guy.

Why can't I ever get crushes on people who I actually know or at least exist? (Well there was that one time with the dude in ABBA, but I got over that very quickly).


----------

